# Coming up on one year already



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Some thoughts about one year with Eloise—

Much better in the snow than I ever hoped with a rear-wheel drive. It’s been a great skiing car. More skiers should ditch their SUVs for a Model 3 or Y.

A big part of the ease of owning an EV has been our charging setup. We have a HPWC so each evening, we just plug in for the night. I have a coworker with a M3P who can’t charge at home, which got me thinking about how less convenient that would be. She doesn’t mind. I have a couple of neighbors who park on the street; Seattle works for that route better than other places.

We’ll put on 12k miles, which I’ve never done on a car I’ve owned in the first year, ever. That’s 4x my usual annual driving amount. Part of it is us taking car trips to show the car off, and offering to drive whenever a group of three-four people go somewhere—baseball, brunch, etc. Not to mention more airport pickup/drop off duty. This is our first four door. There was one family emergency where we had to pack up and drive an hour without notice, but there was no range concern and it was easy to find a hotel with an HPWC from the Tesla site. Keeping the car charged at about 3-4 times our daily driving usage worked.

The big shift towards EVs and Teslas overall has been fascinating . Work is even going to install a Level 2 charger at the main office. Went from being a unicorn last summer to not even getting return waves from other Model 3 drivers any more. We waited 2 years, 51 days—now people can pick one out from the website in any color (as long as it’s MSM).

I was concerned about parking outside, but the upkeep hasn’t been as much of a nuisance as I feared it would be. It’s still fun to wash the car.

Our local certified Tesla body shop did fantastic work, but treated us like we were made of money. I hope they will get some competition soon. I’d still pick multi-coat red for our color, but I’d tell anyone to factor in the increased cost of paint in any repair.

Still a HOOT to drive. Did not affect enjoyment of my Ducati.

Still happy with our decision to be an early adopter. It hasn’t really been any kind of cost savings, but we’re not luxury car owner people otherwise, so I can’t really compare it equally to past experiences owning ICEs.


----------



## Dunrobin Brad (Jun 1, 2018)

We too are just over a year, 22,000km, not a single problem. We had a tough winter here in Ottawa, record amounts of snow, but with snow tires we had no problems. I’ve been driving for 50 years, this is without question the most enjoyable car I’ve every had. I won’t buy another ICE car or truck, just doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

22,000 miles here since early July delivery. I did have immediate problems on the drive home from delivery and another issue later on, so a total of 6 weeks in the service center. Still love the car.


----------

